# Ecofan?



## 49er (Mar 2, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with or opinions about these fans that are powered by the heat from the stove. I was thinking that they are pretty expensive until I saw what the optional fans from the stove manufactures cost. I'm just wondering if they are a viable option?
Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 2, 2011)

They're pretty much an expensive gimmick. 
They will move a little air when used on a wood stove,
but they're pretty much worthless on a gas or pellet unit...
You're better off with a floor or ceiling fan.
YMMV


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Mar 3, 2011)

I think that they're more ment for camp stoves- like the ones you put inside a wall tent. A wall tent is a smaller area than a living room, so they might work better circulating air within small areas (?)

EDIT: It seems to have pretty good reviews looking at this- http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home-Cabin/Home-Cabin-Decor/Fireplaces-Accessories|/pc/104798880/c/104733180/sc/104322780/Ecofan/746221.uts?destination=/catalog/browse/home-cabin-home-cabin-decor-fireplaces-accessories/_/N-1101256/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104322780


----------



## 49er (Mar 3, 2011)

I was kind of thinking they were a gimmick but they do seem to get mostly positive reviews. What's weird is that even the people that like them say they can barely feel any air movement and yet the manufacturer claims the large gas stove model will move 150 cfm. I'm sure that a ceiling fan would be better but we don't have a good place to put one in this room.


----------

